# formica countertops



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

can you layer over an existing formica counter top with new formica or does it not stick ,,,,, i think its formica ...


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes you can however it is going to be a super PIA from that picture.
PULL the sink, clean all the old caulk off, belt sand with 60 or 80 grit, wash with lacq thinner,prefit the new mica except leave it wider, when it fits perfect, glue both pcs and let them setup, take waxed paper, rosin paper, tyvek something and cover the glued top,then place the glued pc of new laminate, IT CANNOT TOUCH THE OTHER FACE YET!!!!!!!!!
when it is in place PERFECTLY, slowly slide the paper out from under,keep the wall side tight and in position and pull to the left, press lam in place and continue till whole pc is in place. You will have to finish trimming with a router and then a hand file cause u cant get to the wall with a router.

The best way is to pull the top off and then it is easier :} I just presume from the pics you want to do this in place
good luck


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

yes, i do plan on removing the countertop but wanted to make sure i could do it that way first " layer over it" so i dont destroy it when i remove it, otherwise i would just remove it and not wory about it and start over new . when i removed the old sink i kind of cracked the formica so im guessing ill probably destroy it more when i remove it . ill see what happens i guess. my problem is im not really set up for cutting wood at the moment. skill saw and jig saw . so making a new top im not looking forward to . its a corner shape so id have to cut a few sides and im not good with hand saws . i might even see if i can flip it over and use that side if possible. thanks . :thumbsup:


----------

